# Goin Blown in the future but wanting H/C/I now



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys am new here.. Hi all.

from the middle east is a 2006 chevy lumina ( GTO LS1 ) yes we get em LS1's over here. 

Anyway, So far the car is just boltons like CAI, Headers and a tune. Am liking the power but am in the market for even more.

Just so that you know, the GTO is a project car thats weekly driven. I am going to Go stroker with around 8.9:1 CR and shove in a D1sc with all the fuel system requirements. I am targeting around 650-750 RWHP.

Now am just looking for the suitable cam specs and heads for my car. Not too lobby yet not too subtle. I am really looking for the Blower cam so that I don't have to change it later on.

Also is the Fast 92 Intake enough for my target HP ? 

Cuz IF IF IF I was lucky i'd get some $$ by 3 or 4 months and get me a D1 kit.

So lets get the flowin ready.


PS: I am also looking for a 3.7 ring and pinion.. Need help finding one.

YES pictures are coming.. Just wait ..

Thanks all and have a nice day.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO_UAE said:


> Hey guys am new here.. Hi all.
> 
> from the middle east is a 2006 chevy lumina ( GTO LS1 ) yes we get em LS1's over here.
> 
> ...


 Upgrade the suspension , brakes and tires before you start to reach 650-750 HP. 
You won't be the first person to get beat by a 500 HP car because you could not get the power to the ground. 
650-750 DYNO HP does not mean a f--king thing if all you do is spin the tires for a city block. 
If your car is a A/4, add a new trans to the project.:seeya:rofl:


Don't bother with a FAST intake with a D-1 or F-1 set up. Get a Typhoon intake for the added strength. A lot of boost with a plastic intake is not a good idea


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will kill the car wit hthat kinda power. You have about $20k in mods just to make the suspension and drivetrain able to hand that. A dyno queen is worthless cause you will get owned by everything if you do that much motor right away.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> You will kill the car wit hthat kinda power. You have about $20k in mods just to make the suspension and drivetrain able to hand that. A dyno queen is worthless cause you will get owned by everything if you do that much motor right away.



More then once I have seen people spend tons of cash in the search for BIG HP on a street car only to find out afterwards that they can't drive it, they can only AIM it and hope for the best. I want useable / enjoyable power and a car set up to take advantage of that power.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

Car will be driven on streets but to be honest it will mostly hit the tracks.

If 650 is too much for streets then how come I see my buddies Mustang going 660+ on the wheels.. yes he spins from a 40 roll but then he hooks up quick and just beats everyone.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

We aren't saying 650 is too much for the streets but it will drive like ****. We are saying you can just do motor work and havit happen. You have much to learn grasshopper.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

lol, 

Yeah they do drive like ****, I've driven a 620 rwhp Pontiac G8, 650+ rwhp Mustang shelby, 600 rwhp saleen and a 800 rwhp silverado  they all drive like **** but it is AMAZING when u see the shocked look in a lambo owners face.

So what set of cams and heads does each like and why ? arty:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Go custom grind for a cam. Same price and it will be built to spec to match your mods/goals.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Upgrade the suspension , brakes and tires before you start to reach 650-750 HP.
> You won't be the first person to get beat by a 500 HP car because you could not get the power to the ground.
> 650-750 DYNO HP does not mean a f--king thing if all you do is spin the tires for a city block.
> If your car is a A/4, add a new trans to the project.:seeya:rofl:
> ...


^^Boy you're still stuck on the Typhoon versus Fast thing aren't you?

OP don't put to much thought into that. The Fast is proven to be a great intake so get either one that you can afford at the time you decide to get a D1.

Good luck with your build. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can drive any car on the street no matter on how much power it has, its all in the right foot. 

A stock intake will work just fine for what your doing they can handle a pretty good amount of pressure. I've read about alot of FI builds where people used the stock intake. Go with a custom grind cam, or a GT2-3 cam it has been proven that combined with FI it can provide some serious HP. I seen 700+rwhp FI cars with the LPE GT2-3 cam.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Id wait on the heads and cam and do it all at once. if you buy heads and cam now that are set up for a n/a combo you ll have to buy new ones when you go f/i or you wont have the results you want once you fo f/i. if you get f/i heads and cam now you wont be happy with it now but you will once you go f/i. save your cash and do it all at once.


----------



## GTO_UAE (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, maybe I'll just save up for the H/C but I really have to swap in the differential because the stock one is going to die soon.

Whining and grinding is all I hear. Could Anyone please point fingers to who sells 3.73 with diff bearing kits ? I've searched but all I could find is the classic GTO's diffs.

Thanks.


----------

